# Pauls Marlin on the front of BCF mag!



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess the title of this post says it all......

I feel all warm and fuzzy

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

They told me it would be in the members monthly newsletter coming out this weekend. Just an update on the mags it should be in, for those not sick to death of hearing about it. 
Fishing World are doing a short column in the June edition. Australian Fishing National some time in the next month or two and it has already been in the SWR Advertiser. I will post a copy they sent me when I get my scanner working again. I tried in vain to contact three people from the fishing monthly group but never got a single reply from any of them??? :shock: It will also be in an electronic kayak fishing magazine from the states... the name escapes me. Its on the Nova website courtesy of WayneD. It is also "Catch of The Week" in the Queensland Fishing Monthly mag but it also has Wayne's name on it. I believe there will be an article on the sport in Inside Sport and no doubt it will get a mention there too.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got my BCF Members email this morning and it has a link to an article on Pauls Marlin

As it is a BCF members link I don't know if it will work for others but here goes

http://bcf.com.au/mailout/aprilnewsletter/marlin.html

Edit - Can anyone let me know if the link works for future reference ty


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

KEWL Paul   !!!!!!!
Let us know what issues of the mags if ya can.
I get Fishing World each time so wont miss that one!!!!
Cheers.
EG


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

How good is that.

Well done Paul. You earned it mate.

Butts...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paulo said:


> Just an update on the mags it should be in, for those not sick to death of hearing about it.
> .


Paul it will remain a fish worthy of mention for many moons



Brownie said:


> Edit - Can anyone let me know if the link works for future reference ty


Yes it works OK mate


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

That's awesome Paul,

It will certainly raise ther profile of yak fishing yet again

And like Dodge said we will never get tired of hearing about it, my mates at work are still dumbfounded when ever I show the story on the site. Half of them have printed it out to go show their mates.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm still all warm and fuzzy, but I did quite wrongly call it a mag....I should have perhaps said virtual catalogue...but what the hell, its still a flogging great marlin, and worth bragging rights for years to come!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

The eternal fish...has made a mark much greater than its 78 kilo. Good on you Paul. The articles will give you something to dream about till next season and time to get the BCF "big game special" serviced. I wonder how many extra of these rigs they will sell to budding Zane Greys. You did a great job in bringing the critter home and you punch way above your weight. I was out last weekend and watched a boat chase their marlin down --made me think about how much more equal and sporting it is from a yak.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

8) Mate you deserve all the accolades and what ever spoils may follow .... My Hat's still off  
 ya gota love this Sport ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

there will also be a extensive story and photos in Bluewater Fishing Magazine May edition.

Still working on the Inside Sport article.....


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

crikey congrats paul, your famous .


----------

